# Black nipples



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Just heard a good question (to me anyways)
Have you ever known a black cat with black nipples? A lady has a black kitten whose last pair of nipples are black but only the nipple not the area around it. All the other nipples are pink.
I know some tabbies have black nipples, the other coat/breed I can think of is some Siamese but not sure..the kitten's mother is purebreed Siamese.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

have you seen them yourself? usually upon close examination it's possible to tell whether it's just pigmented skin or whether it's something wrong.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

I wouldn't see this as abnormal. Both my dogs' last couple of nippes are black - look like giant blackheads.

Ems


----------



## Celeste_Eden (Jan 18, 2005)

both my cats have white bellies, so their skin in that area is pink, including the nipples.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

All of my cats have had pink nipples, including the black ones. (most of my cats have been black.) There doesn't seem to be a crusty substance on the nipples at times that can be soaked and wiped off. Perhaps that's what it is.


----------

